# Breaking in the new ET-73 tonight..



## john pen (Jun 12, 2005)

Well, Ive got a brisket in the smoker...temp holding well and the ET-73 seems to be operating well. The only problem is I was expecting a little more range out of it, but I never realized how far 100 feet was. I replaced the batteries that came with the unit and got a little more distance. The ones I put in were garbage too, so tommarrow Ill try some good ones...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 13, 2005)

Call Maverick, I take mine on the tractor with me when I'm cutting grass and I have no problems with them.  Maybe there is something in your house interferring with them.  I have the batteries in one that came with it too.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2005)

Help...My pits sitting between 210 and 220..brisket was at 177 for the past few hours..no problem there...in the past 40 min. it went down to 175 ??? Is this at all normal ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2005)

If your pit temp is ok, LEAVE IT ALONE!!! no peeking no nothing. They can fool you from time to time.Some times they seem to stall at a temp. Maintain a steady temp with your fire and let it go.The absolute most hard thing to learn about barbecue is to let things be and no peeking.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2005)

Haven't opened the lid since I put the brisket in. Im good on time, it just suprised me to see the meat temp drop. Its lost another degree. It went from 177 to now, 174 !


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2005)

Keep a cool head, Maintain your fire, And most of all enjoy and have fun. If you maintain your fire with care every thing will be ok. Trust me. Your just going threw the new toy jitters. You didn't let it get to room temp before you put it on, Did you. Relax and enjoy the smoke.


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2005)

Ok, its comming back up now...and your right, I didnt let it sit long enough (room temp) before putting it in...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 13, 2005)

whew!  I was getting nervous myself!

 :pop:


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2005)

13th hour @ 181 degrees...pulling at 190 correct ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2005)

190 is good to wrap. I don't wrap so I go 195-200. I like burnt ends and bark. Sounds like a hell of a good cook.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 13, 2005)

Let's all think a little here. If your pit temp is on target and your fire control is + or - 5 to10 degrees of 225-250 what can one do? Nothing. See how now a thermometer can get you in trouble when there is absolutely nothing wrong in the first place? Just one of those things you learn with time and your pit. John learned a hell of a valuable lesson today.And how meat reacts in his cooker.But he learned by the expense of a thermometer.It told him what was going on.Though he didn't understand what was happening at the time, He does now, He's learning to barbecue. As time goes by he will learn more and how his pit reacts to different things and when to leave it alone. A thermometer is a valuable tool, As time goes by if the batteries go dead will he run to the store in a panic? Or will he just know what is going on and thunder ahead with confidence knowing He knows what he's doing, No big deal. That's what I call a pit master. He's well on his way.


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 13, 2005)

this all sounds very familiar ...   

I've had the same anxiety and reactions over fluctuating ET-73 readings

one thing I can suggest, if you are limping along at 210F and not seeing results, bump the heat up and shoot for 250F

About the range, like Larry said, if you aren't happy with it call Maverick, they have been good about replacing units. 

You are going to wrap it and rest it in a dry cooler for at least an hour once it is finished, right John?

I guess you are probably close to done now, enjoy John, I bet it turns out great!


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2005)

yes, Im going to wrap it..Im not in any hurry. Its a big brisket and its plugging along. so Ill just wait it out...Ill have to measure out 100 feet and see what I should expect..


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 13, 2005)

I actualy stopped using the pit temp part of the ET-73 for that reason...I would go bonkers when it would fluctuate...you don't really see it with the analog therm I sitck in the side whole now!  Me feels better about it! :!:


----------



## john pen (Jun 13, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I actualy stopped using the pit temp part of the ET-73 for that reason...I would go bonkers when it would fluctuate...you don't really see it with the analog therm I sitck in the side whole now!  Me feels better about it! :!:



With my small fire box, I need to reload every 60 to 90 min. On an overnight cook it alows me a chance to get some shut eye. As long as I keep an eye on the temp, I can keep a pretty steady temp, but once it drops, its a bi@#ch to get back.


----------



## john pen (Jun 14, 2005)

Well the brisket came out pretty good. It was very tender. It held together but fell apart easily with a little tug. My only thought was it was a little dry, however when heating it up for 30 secs in the microwave for leftovers, its perfect. I was thinking, just for argument sake, that since it seemed to sit at 177 for 3 or 4 hours, Im guessing that was the time it was "breaking down"..Anybody ever pull around 180 to 185 ? Is that definetly too early?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 14, 2005)

john pen said:
			
		

> Well the brisket came out pretty good. It was very tender. It held together but fell apart easily with a little tug. My only thought was it was a little dry, however when heating it up for 30 secs in the microwave for leftovers, its perfect. I was thinking, just for argument sake, that since it seemed to sit at 177 for 3 or 4 hours, Im guessing that was the time it was "breaking down"..Anybody ever pull around 180 to 185 ? Is that definetly too early?



John, it's not too early, I pull mine at 180 with great results. I do however double wrap and let sit in a preheated cooler for a couple hours.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 14, 2005)

This is one of the down falls of using the Texas crutch.As I stated in a post that some times they will fool you. It hung at 177 for a while mainly because you did not let it get to room temp. before putting it on the pit.If it takes longer to get the heat to the center, more fat will render leaving it a little dry wether (Larry)  foil's it or not. That's the only logical reason Larry pulls his at 180 That way he is guaranteed to produce a good to fair biscuit. The reason it came out of the microwave well is that meat juices and a little fat was re disturbed threw your slices. Just because what you see on the food network, or see that every one foils, so I have to also is not true. Too bad you didn't let it rest for about 15 min.John and slice it then. pit time and serving time is what it's all about. I like burnt ends and bark on a full CAB. Not beef foil mush. neither do my customers. Or friends.


----------



## john pen (Jun 15, 2005)

So pig, what your suggesting is to pull it, let it rest for 15 min, then slice and serve ? I know you dont seem to be into temps, but if you were to suggest a temp to pull out of the pit, what would it be ?
Also, point taken about letting it sit re: room temp. How long do you leave it out ?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 15, 2005)

190-200 I'm not saying foil is bad, It's just not for me. I let mine sit out in a cool place any where from 4 to 8 hours. If there in a cryo vac. I give them a quick rinse with white vinegar.


----------



## john pen (Jun 15, 2005)

Since we're into this brisket thing, how about some "tech talk" . On the top of the brisket is that piece of meat that is ALWAYS tender and juicy. The meat is more "stringy" but always perfect. What is that part called. Also, I hear referances all the time about packers ect...How about a brisket termonology and anatomy lesson please...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 15, 2005)

There is much controversy on this subject. Example you take a whole hog that weighs 150 pounds and put it in a pit at 250 degrees, How long will that meat stay in the danger zone? Same with a brisket, Or pork butt. Heat kills bacteria. What about aged beef? They have to trim the rotten stuff off first.Is it safe? or just a great piece of meat you pay HUGE bucks for and not worry about the ageing process. Another reason I don't like to foil and plop a perfect piece of meat in a cooler. How long is it going to maintain a temp of 140? Not long. But no one worries about that?


----------



## Shawn White (Jun 15, 2005)

I didn't know resting in foil was also considered 'using the Texas crutch' ... I figured that was just for cooking ... I do know the butts and chuck rolls I have done stay very hot for several hours in the cooler with blankets

As for leaving meat out, in the house I grew up in Mom would leave cooked meat out on the counter overnight and a turkey would stay on the counter several days (all in about 60F - 65F room temp) before being turned into soup that in turn usually sat out an additional night. Nobody died though I do think my folks get 'the flu' more often than most people.

I didn't continue the practice. I will let meat cool on the counter before putting it in the fridge but none of this overnight stuff.


----------

